# Thursday night july 28



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Figured its raining around me, so I would start the thread early this week...lol Where do you guys think we oughta fish this week?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

How about anywhere that has water temps under 85 degrees. :yikes: 
Im open for anywhere that we wont get run down by pleasure boaters, one more day like I had last week at Woodland Lake and Im moving to the UP.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lol Craig..find us work and wench and i will move also! :lol: avoiding the pleasure crowd aye?..short of kent, maybe ford ..and the watercraft restricted waters, gonna be tough..i know vineyard and wamplers were zoos last i was there ,portage chain had a guy killed by power boater over the weekend.smaller, shallower waters are like a hot tub these days..lol..most of the restricted lakes let them power boat til 7;30, only gives u an hour to fish after they stop....


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

4am to 8am is the better temp for humans to fish this time of year with this heat. May give it up for a while if these temps don't change. I mean why be miserable on the water when you don't have to. These temps can't be doing anything but turning the fish off. Hell I feel lethargic myself.

Saw Chad pass me about 5:30 saturday evening, did ya do any good Chad ?

Shamethamer, you work ? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wally


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ahh scotty and i did good we were chasing a few bucketmouths. freakin hot though but by thursday looks a like a bit cooler. unfortunately im workin late again this thursday not sure why it continues to work out that way...


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Got the motor back on the boat Saturday morning, but had company all weekend. Will be ready to head out this Thursday, weather permitting.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Wally? work? of course i do...........Do you think it easy gettin out of bed,wandering outside, etc..when you can hear the wind and rain hitting the roof, knowing you won't be fishing today? thank God for the meet n greets or i might have to WORK at gettin out of bed 3 or 4 days in a row!!!!!! :lol: ....P.S. And do you think it is easy Kicking Wench's butt into work on these miserable HOTdays?....I feel I am terribly underpaid for all the toil,sweat,and labor i do! Care to supplement my income???? :evilsmile


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

With all the pleasure boaters how about a bigger lake like Belleville again or a no wake lake like Kent. I vote for Belleville, 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

ok craig ..no problem we'll make it belleville!


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm actually being drawn to Erie. Haven't been out in weeks, weather is good, and I hear the big ones are moving back within reach.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

erie, aye todd? well if ya do, snoop around, find out how folks are doin on leeches for eyes down there...they seem to have taken over inland as the' go to' bait for the walleye.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

rough nite at belleville! Kumma and us were the only ones that showed...Guess its a good thing the boat is black, only need to paint the white stripe...lol..nada, nuttin, zip, zero..spoke to half a dozen shore fisherman, they were experiencing same thing and 7 of 8 other boat fishertman we spoke with said same...water temps were from 82 to 85, water clarity? a good 10 inches..craig did mange a few smallies 13 inches the largest(he spoke with a fellow at ther dock who had experienced a skunk,as well)..nice nite out, quite a few pleasure crafters and fisherman...on a sad note Craig had a flat on his trailer that needed a change....craig picked up his fish on a nightcrawler....Hope Erie treated ya better Todd!


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

shametamer said:


> Hope Erie treated ya better Todd!


Well, as far as fish goes, we caught a ton of short walleye, 1 small sheep, and a white bass. Was a real good day until the run in. Motor started right up at the ramp, ran out and trolled like a charm. On the run in, we went through some weeds, and soon after, the pitch of the motor changed and we slowed down.  No problem, just some weeds on the shaft. Stopped the motor and tilted it up, nothing. Dropped it back down and it would not start. Cranked, but no fire. Checked plenty of gas, took off the cover, and noticed it was a bit warmer than usual. Then, it refused to even crank, push the button, nothing. Seems the sensor for neutral is not working right. If I tilted the motor up, it would crank, drop it back down all the way and nothing. Didn't want to crank it in the tilted position, because it was popping out of the water. Hooked up the troller (glad I have a 55# model) and started slowly heading in. Noticed a boat about 150-200 yds off, and decided to try to get a tow. Boy am I glad I bought that radio. They pulled me in, and wouldn't take the cash I offered at the dock. Never did give me their name, but I owe them. Probably would have made it back with the electric, but having another boat help made me feel a lot better about it. Going to have to look at the motor this weekend. When the shop replaced the water pump, they added a line and an outlet in the cowling for a visual confirmation that the pump is working. The routing is right in the area of the shift mechanism. Wondering if something didn't get moved/knocked loose.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Well I made it home last night no problems, I had a funny feeling before I left to check the tire guess I should have done that. Thanks for your help Bill & Anna, next time ill remember a tire iron.  Yep fishing was very slow yesterday but still a beautiful night and good weather. I did manage to get out this am. I hit Bishop lake, a friend is camping there so we went out fishing. Lots of little smallies, some down to 4 inches, lots of redears, and a couple of gils. All in all a few good days fishing.

Bill we should defininatly do a day out at Erie or St. Clair as things seem to be slowing down inland.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yes Craig we will have to seriously consider the big water and maybe a change of day as well..next thursday should be fun..weather prediction 95 degrees! :yikes: or we will at least have to talk 'brdhntr' into a mornin run out to erie to his secret,NUTTIN BUT LUNKERS, guaranteed limits., clean and freeze the fish for ya honey holes! :lol:


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I wish I would have seen this sooner... you were on my home water. The skunk would not have occurred!!! Just kidding, I'm sure you know more about that lake than I do...

Send me a PM if you go anytime soon. I wouldn't mind taking a cruise around the lake. My buddy who used to go with me a lot never goes (there or fishing) at all anymore.... He's been out only once this year...

Zob

QUOTE=shametamer]yes Craig we will have to seriously consider the big water and maybe a change of day as well..next thursday should be fun..weather prediction 95 degrees! :yikes: or we will at least have to talk 'brdhntr' into a mornin run out to erie to his secret,NUTTIN BUT LUNKERS, guaranteed limits., clean and freeze the fish for ya honey holes! :lol:[/QUOTE]


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

shametamer said:


> ok craig ..no problem we'll make it belleville!


i did a job near bellville and when i drove over the bridge i saw 2 boats fishing near the bridge, i wondered if it was the thursday night crew? lol.. that was about 6:30pm.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

POLARBEAR said:


> i did a job near bellville and when i drove over the bridge i saw 2 boats fishing near the bridge, i wondered if it was the thursday night crew? lol.. that was about 6:30pm.


sure could have been..we had worked our way down to the bridges by then! especially if the boat with 2 fisherman was doing its best impression of...'Pepe le Pew"......lol :help:


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

shametamer said:


> yes Craig we will have to seriously consider the big water and maybe a change of day as well..next thursday should be fun..weather prediction 95 degrees! :yikes: or we will at least have to talk 'brdhntr' into a mornin run out to erie to his secret,NUTTIN BUT LUNKERS, guaranteed limits., clean and freeze the fish for ya honey holes! :lol:


Well, it won't be this week. I looked over the motor and appears the neutral safety switch is shot. Motor will crank after tapping and jiggling it, but not enough to get her started. Plus, I'm headed to Dayton Thursday morning with the wife and kids, won't be back until Sunday eve.


----------

